
The [Smart] Guns the NRA Doesn't Want Americans to Get - foolrush
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/10/smart-guns-new-jersey-law
======
DrScump
This is a classic example of "consider the source". It is poorly researched
and has some outright falsehoods:

1) "Even though smart guns are widely available overseas..." Really? I'm
unable to find a _single_ production centerfire handgun approved for import by
Obama's ATF from _anywhere in the world_. For example, see the references in:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_gun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_gun)

The lone handgun of any kind with any such a claimed "smart" implementation is
the iP1. But what the article conveniently _omits_ (like the similar NYT
article from last year omits) is that it is a .22 rimfire cartridge - totally
unusable in a police context. There isn't a single law enforcement
organization (LEO) in the _nation_ that uses ,22 rimfire as its primary duty
weapon.

2) "The palm-reading biometric gun that James Bond used in Skyfall represents
the sexiest version..." that is a _movie prop_ , not a production firearm.

MJ is seeking to mandate something that _doesn 't exist_... which plays right
into NRA claims that such a law is just disguised prohibition.

So, let's say such a handgun exists, in an appropriate caliber. What is the
immediate, obvious market? _Law enforcement organizations._ After all, deaths
due to perps gaining an officer's gun, or _fear that such is imminent_ ,
results in numerous shootings and deaths: e.g.:
[http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-lapd-
shooting-...](http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-lapd-
shooting-20150302-story.html) [http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/michael-
brown-autopsy-...](http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/michael-brown-
autopsy-teen-ferguson-gun-report-article-1.1982854)
[http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2012/10/cops_gun_stolen_from_hoo...](http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2012/10/cops_gun_stolen_from_hoover_ba.html)
[http://articles.sun-
sentinel.com/1997-01-08/news/9701070463_...](http://articles.sun-
sentinel.com/1997-01-08/news/9701070463_1_officer-s-gun-sunrise-police-
lauderhill-police)
[http://www.kgw.com/story/news/local/vancouver/2015/09/14/off...](http://www.kgw.com/story/news/local/vancouver/2015/09/14/officer-
involved-shooting-clark-county/72262324/)
[http://www.nydailynews.com/archives/news/police-kill-
unarmed...](http://www.nydailynews.com/archives/news/police-kill-unarmed-
burglar-thief-gun-officials-article-1.852145)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Kathryn_Steinle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Kathryn_Steinle)
etc.

Yet no LEOs, including Obama's own ATF, FBI, Secret Service, Border Patrol,
nor any branch of the U.S. military has manifested any interest whatsoever in
even testing such handguns.

LEOs are the obvious proving ground for such a technology, if it is in fact
mature, safe, and reliable.

